# Shin/Calf Chaffing from Chest Waders



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

I recently purchased a pair of neoprene boot foot chest waders. The boots feel loose and my shin and calf are chaffing. I've tried long extra thick socks, but they don't really help because the socks do not stay in place and over time, roll down. Does anyone have any suggestions to relieve this problem?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Try out the wader socks at Bass Pro Shops


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

your lucky if thats the only place there rubbing you raw as usually your have to protect a few places..lol


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe try a long thin pair of wicking pants underneath...like UnderArmor type pants


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Wear some pantyhose.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pull your sox up and pants leg down. Place elastic band or one of those wide rubber bands around pants cuff. Been doing it for years. I think Hodgman makes something like this with Velcro. Saw them at F&F once.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I wear jeans and tuck my jeans into my socks, it keeps the pant legs down and you don't have to buy anything else. My dad uses duct tape to keep his pantlegs down when doing it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Get some Blouses from a army navy store*

they go around your ankle and up your calf work like a champ.. JAM


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I tape my pants to my socks as well, that is a problem that is no fun at all!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

wannabeangler said:


> Wear some pantyhose.


Yep


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*waders*

Get rid of the neo's and get some breatheable's no problem....also tape the socks to the pants.....


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I wear ligtweight wind pants under my waders - never a problem


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Along with the wader socks there are undergarmets for waders that have loops for the feet to keep the legs down, and they are breathable too. Check out the sportsmans guide onloine as well as BPS. The pair I wear are from a company called drakes.

Also, every fisherman needs to keep tube or two of Desitin (the baby rash ointment) in their collection. Its good for those rashes. Helps them heal, seals water out and doesn't burn.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> .
> 
> Also, every fisherman needs to keep tube or two of Desitin (the baby rash ointment) in their collection. Its good for those rashes. Helps them heal, seals water out and doesn't burn.


Yep, That stuff is a godsend on a long weekend trip that you barely take your waders off. Still feel pretty wierd applying the baby ointment though for some reason:redface:


----------



## fishflor (Jun 9, 2010)

I use the wader socks from bass pro shops and use proline velcro ankle wraps to keep my pants or jeans legs tucked down into the boots.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

http://www.fishusa.com/Hodgman-Pant-Garter_p.html


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*solution*



mutagen said:


> I recently purchased a pair of neoprene boot foot chest waders. The boots feel loose and my shin and calf are chaffing. I've tried long extra thick socks, but they don't really help because the socks do not stay in place and over time, roll down. Does anyone have any suggestions to relieve this problem?



What you do is fold your pants into your sock. Pull socks up over pants. That should solve your problem.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay here is a question, what about us guys with big calfs? I even went up a boot size and that didn't work. I do the panty hose thing but that doesn't help the tightness around the calf. Any way to stretch em out a bit?


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

cheapo pair of spandex exercise or bicycle pants will cure it...


----------

